# Adding rotors to zone currently used by sprays



## Timbo3985 (Mar 19, 2019)

I'm looking to add 2 rotors to an area in the back yard which had at one time been home to a swimming pool. The irrigation appears to have been designed while the pool was in place and utilized 2 spray heads between the pool and the deck (Zone 12). All other heads/zones in the area are hunter rotors, and the 2 sprays on Zone 12 are the only heads on the zone. Long story short, I want to irrigate the former pool area, and am hoping to use the current zone 12 rather than adding an additional zone for only 2 heads.

The zone currently utilizes 1" poly pipe so that won't be an issue, but can I simply add a "T" to the line and run more line to a rotor or 2? Or is the spray and rotor combination a bad idea? Am I better off reworking the entire zone and switching it all over to rotors? The blue dots are my general idea of where I am looking to add rotors. The location of all heads are approximate and were not measured.


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Its usually not recommended to mix different type of sprinklers but sometimes it has to be done, only thing i would say is try to match your precipitation rate with the other ones.


----------

